# axminster M950 lathe



## devonwoody (28 Feb 2010)

I purchased the above lathe back at the beginning of December 09 and spent a week in the workshop setting it up in position for work this coming Spring. Gave it a test run, to check out motor running etc.

Looking at its manual it states speeds upto 2450 in steps which are obtained by moving a lever when running.

I have still got a lot of pen turning blanks and tubes, will this turning speed be adequate?


----------



## johnny.t. (28 Feb 2010)

Yes


----------



## kasandrich (28 Feb 2010)

Yes I turn pens on my M950

Theres not much it wont do, the size of the motor means you have to be careful with big bowls and the like, and take fine cuts or you will over power the motor and stop it.


----------



## Bodrighy (28 Feb 2010)

Small things like pens bobbins etc are best done at as high a sped as you have. Dedicated pen turning lathes run at 3000, 3200 perhaps more on some. 

Pete


----------



## devonwoody (28 Feb 2010)

I popped into the workshop (brrrrrrrrrrr.) and gave the lathe a spin first time since December, popped in the pen mandrel and wound up the motor, seems quite fast and steady.
Looking at the electric plate on the motor it states rpm as 1450, but I suppose gearing takes it up to the 2450?


----------



## brihol (28 Feb 2010)

devonwoody":h9jbtvdj said:


> I popped into the workshop (brrrrrrrrrrr.) and gave the lathe a spin first time since December, popped in the pen mandrel and wound up the motor, seems quite fast and steady.
> Looking at the electric plate on the motor it states rpm as 1450, but I suppose gearing takes it up to the 2450?


Quite right - the 1450 is the spindle speed of a four pole motor. The gearing does the rest
Brian


----------



## devonwoody (28 Feb 2010)

Thanks all, cant wait to get through the next 28 days and get the workshop warm and dryish again. 
Remember I have got a corrugated asbestos roof that rains when the weather goes frosty.


----------



## big soft moose (28 Feb 2010)

two points to note about these lathes ( I had an 900 until i upgraded last year - my 900 is now with olly)

a) the motor is in a stupid place so picks up a lot of dust and cack so you need to suck it through with a vaccuum/ dE at the end of each session

b) the variable speed is by means of a reeves drive - which is why you cabn only move the handle while the lathe is turning - this can also get fouled with dust etc but i found a monthly blow off wirth an airline kep that in order


----------



## devonwoody (28 Feb 2010)

Thanks for tips, I hope to remember to leave the lever alone and only move when spindle is turning, the indent pin on the lever is a little slow in releasing so I suppose I should flood with ub40?


----------



## big soft moose (28 Feb 2010)

devonwoody":1hhidwgc said:


> Thanks for tips, I hope to remember to leave the lever alone and only move when spindle is turning, the indent pin on the lever is a little slow in releasing so I suppose I should flood with ub40?



you physically cant move it with the lathe stationary so that ought to act as an aide memoir - with regard to the indent pin wd40 evaporates while grease will atract dust and rubbish so i'd be inclined to leave it alone if its only a little slow


----------

